
Historical Documents – MozillaWiki - miduil
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Historical_Documents
======
miduil
20 years and one day ago AOL started buying Netscape, which was already in the
process of open sourcing their core product. Since Mozilla depended on that,
Netscape's acquisition triggered some uncertainty for Mozilla.

This wiki-page links to some background of what that meant for them.

